# Φχαριστώ ή 'Υχαριστώ;



## pit (Nov 26, 2010)

Έχω την απορία αυτή εδώ και καιρό. Επειδή ασχολούμαι με τον εκφερόμενο λόγο και την καθομιλουμένη, πολλές φορές θέλω να γράψω 'υχαριστώ και όχι ευχαριστώ. Τι είναι πιο ωραίο να γράφω, φχαριστώ ή 'υχαριστώ; Και τα δύο τα έχω δει, αλλά κανένα δεν με κερδίζει εντελώς.

Ακούω γνώμες.


----------



## nickel (Nov 26, 2010)

Αν γράφεις _φτηνός_ για το _ευθηνός_, τότε θα συμφωνήσεις και με το _φχαριστώ_ και _φχαριστιέμαι_ που έχουν περάσει και επίσημα στα λεξικά. (Το «υ» δεν μπορεί να διατηρήσει μόνο του τον ήχο [φ].)


----------



## pit (Nov 26, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

Δεν είναι το ίδιο. Το _φθηνός_ το διδάχθηκα από την αρχή έτσι, ενώ το _φχαριστώ_ το πρωτοείδα στο Λύκειο. Το _φχαριστώ_, για να πω την αλήθεια, είναι μεγάλη πατέντα. Το έχω δει σε πεζογραφήματα, σε θεατρικά. Μου κάνει πιο άρτιο από μια λέξη που αρχίζει με απόστροφο...


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2010)

Πολύ θα 'θελα να δω αυτό το _'υχαριστώ_ σε επιμέλεια, να το σφάξω αβλεπί. 'Υθανασία.
'Υαγγελίστρα μου, 'Υαγγέλη! Είπαμε, τα λεξικά δεν είναι 'υαγγέλιο, είναι 'υέλικτη η γλώσσα, αλλά όχι κι έτσι.


----------



## sarant (Nov 26, 2010)

+1000, Δαεμάνε!


----------



## meidei (Nov 27, 2010)

Δεν τίθεται θέμα γραφής με ύψιλον. Αλλιώς να γράφαμε και υρίσκω (>εὑρίσκω).
Ούτε η απόστροφος είναι απαραίτητη στο φχαριστώ, κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη.


----------



## simeonidis (Dec 24, 2010)

Ο Μπαμπινιώτης καταγράφει (σα ξεχωριστή λέξη) τον τύπο "φχαριστώ"


----------

